# الهزار والنكت



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
أريد كلّ ما لديكم من مترادفات للضحك والفكاهة
فقد أثار فضولي جهل صاحبي المغربي لكلمة «هزار» التي تعني «المزاح» في اللهجة المصرية. ماذا تسمّون خفيف الظلّ وماذا تسمّون «أفشاته» و «نكته»؟
والصراحة أنّي لا أجد كثيراً من الكلمات الصحيحة (الفصيحة) في ذاكرتي لسبب ما... فقط المزاح والضَحِك. لا أقصد «التهريج» و«الهجص» و«الاستظراف» فقط الضحك العادي وإلقاء النكت الخفيفة بين الأصحاب... وأنا في انتظار الردود!ـ​


----------



## Kinan

نستخدم ايضا كلمة التنكيت في سوريا لكنها ليست كلمة فصحى بالتأكيد


----------



## Magmod

إسكندراني said:


> ا
> . ماذا تسمّون خفيف الظلّ وماذا تسمّون «أفشاته» و «نكته»؟
> ​


في اية اغنية لام كلثوم استعملت *خفيف الظل*.
رباعيات الخيام؟
ماذا تعني بالظبط؟


----------



## إسكندراني

Magmod said:


> في اية اغنية لام كلثوم استعملت *خفيف الظل*.
> رباعيات الخيام؟
> ماذا تعني بالظبط؟


أي لطيف أو ذو حسّ فكاهي
في مصر نقول دمّه خفيف


----------



## Xence

بالنسبة للفصحى ، فإن أول كلمة تتبادر إلى ذهني هي "الهزل" وهي عكس الجِدّ ، وهناك أيضا "المزاح" .. أما في اللهجة الجزائرية فنستعمل فعل "قجم" والاسم "القجمة" كمقابل للمصري "هزر - هزار" .. وبالمناسبة ،من المحتمل جدا أن تكون الكلمة المصرية مأخوذة من الفصحى "هذر" مع نطق الذال زايا كما هو سائد في مصر .. أما اللفظ الجزائري فالغالب أنه من أصل أندلسي ، وهو موجود أيضا عند بعض عرب تركيا (المحلميين) في حدود علمي ، وهي علاقة غريبة فعلا !  ا​


----------

